# The Juvenilization of American Christianity



## J. Dean (Jun 7, 2012)

The Juvenilization of American Christianity

Basically it makes the point that American Christianity as a whole is centered around the youth now.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 7, 2012)

Prediction: Bergler's book is going to be an important one and is a necessary one. It'll be talked about. The high-profile article will help that happen.


----------



## Andres (Jun 7, 2012)

The blog states, "Bergler goes on to document how that happened, including the larger cultural trend of American adults in general becoming more like adolescents." 

I believe this to be a big factor in the dumbing down of church. People, youth and adults alike, prefer things dumbed down now. One pastor put it this way - "The OPC is for Christians who are tired of attending children's church and are ready for big church."


----------

